# uh-oh



## jayk009 (Aug 6, 2003)

2 peices of bad news. 

1. Orlando matched Dallas' offer sheet for Marcin Gortat meaning the Mavs are still in the hunt for a big man. Even though Cuban has said he wasn't interested in Glen Davis, I think he is itching to use his MLE on a player and after losing Bass and Gortat, Glen Davis looks like someone he will target. 

2. Detroit just traded Arron Affolo and Walter Sharpe for a second round draft pick to free up 1.8 million in cap space. They can offer a contract equivelant to the MLE. 



I know Dallas and Detroit are capable of offering Glen Davis a contract worth around the full MLE, just when it seemed like we could resign him to a reasonable contract these 2 things happen.



This mightt be a little premature, but I fully expect Glen Davis to sign an offersheet with one of these 2 teams, I say farewell Glen Davis! We will miss you!


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

I'm hoping that Detroit wants him, and that Boston & Detroit can work out a sign & trade for Davis, and pick up a TPE that they can spin into another signing.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Baby's updates on twitter seem like he isnt getting any real offers from the celtics, they are obviously seeing if the market will put a price on him

I think Detroit will probably make an offer, not sure about dallas

would be nice to sign and trade him, although difficult with BYC... so we can at least get something back

utah also has interest, we could possibly be looking at CJ Miles


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

If it's Detroit there aren't any difficulties because they're under the cap. So Boston could send him there for a draft pick and generate a TPE. If they used it on CJ Miles I'd be pretty happy.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

I meant using big baby directly for Miles, as both teams reported interest in the player opposite a week or so ago

tpe is a good idea, assuming they had someone in mind for it though


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

That deal would be a little harder as they'd both be BYC players. I would think a three way with Davis to Detroit, Miles to Boston, and a pick to Utah would work out for all three teams.


----------



## jayk009 (Aug 6, 2003)

Avalanche said:


> I meant using big baby directly for Miles, as both teams reported interest in the player opposite a week or so ago
> 
> tpe is a good idea, assuming they had someone in mind for it though



Utah would probabky be interested in big baby if they don't match the offersheet on Millsap. But I'm 99.9% sure that they'll match it. 

I don't really see why Detroit would do us a favour and facilitate a sign and trade unless we convince Detroit that we would match any offer for him. I'm baffled as to why Boston is taking a wait and see approach with Big Baby, they're jsut daring some team to offer him the full MLE, I mean Big Baby seems like the type of player that would be willing to take a slight discount to stay with the celtics. I don't know why Danny Ainge hasn't offered him a 3 year 11 million dollar contract or something to that effect and just get it over with. 


If he gets any offer sheet, it's guaranteed that it will be at or near a full MLE deal, and that will be too much to pay for him.


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but doesn't Detroit already have Amir Johnson and Jason Maxiell (2 undersized PFs who can hit a mid range jumper)? They're better than Davis.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Just filling you in, Amir Johnson went to the Bucks.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

I'd laugh if he went to Detroit. That would give them 2 undersized power forwards incapable of playing center, and a decent sized yet soft power forward who just wants to camp behind the three point line. They crowd their roster further and give us something of value? Lulz.

The Pistons are in cluster**** mode.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

But, my preference would be he go to Utah, and we get Miles. That happens, all we have to do is get another big and we can call it a day.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Utah matched for Millsap so they are out

I would love a sign and trade with Portland (who are somewhat interested) for Outlaw, though again difficult with BYC


----------

